# PT 101 P Update



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 2, 2010)

Took my PT 101 P to the range yesterday and as always it performed flawlessly. Fired a combination of FMJ & JHP’s and it preformed flawlessly. The “loaded chamber indicator” still will not protrude. I love this weapon. What say you?


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

I would not be concerned about the "loaded chamber indicator" unless you sell the gun. If some idiot accidentally shoots someone with it, someone could sue because of the "defective" indicator. Frankly, I couldn't tell you if the indicators work on my pistols or not. 

As long as you love the gun does it really matter what others think? Enjoy it!


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

All guns are always loaded.


----------

